# se vale todo



## thompcha

Que significa la frase, "Se vale todo"?


----------



## rocioteag

that everything es allowed....


----------



## Learning

Pon un poco más de contexto y te ayudo mejor


----------



## thompcha

Era estribillo en una canción en el estillo 'reggaeton'.


----------



## thompcha

quizá es algo como "No holds barred"?


----------



## lazarus1907

thompcha said:
			
		

> Que significa la frase, "Se vale todo"?


Para mí no tiene sentido, porque el verbo "valer" no puede usarse como pronominal. Lo correcto es:

Vale todo (everything goes)


----------



## juramaca

No se me ocurre otra forma de explicarlo que con Ejemplos:

En los pleitos callejeros 'se vale todo'.

If you have a street fight there are no rules.

En la guerra y en el amor 'se vale todo.'

This one is self explanatory, if a bit unorthodox.

------------------------------------------------------


----------



## HyphenSpider

> Para mí no tiene sentido, porque el verbo "valer" no puede usarse como pronominal. Lo correcto es:
> 
> Vale todo (everything goes)


 
No sé si el verbo "valer" se puede usar como pronominal o no, pero la frase *"se vale todo"* a mí me suena bien.

Para mí significa que *puedes hacer cualquier cosa para lograr tu objetivo, que todo es válido*. 
Por ejemplo: dos niños están jugando al escondite, y el que cuenta se gira antes de terminar. El otro niño dirá: ¡eso *no se vale! *(indicando que lo que ha hecho el que contaba *no es válido*, que *no se pude hacer*.)

Bueno, perdón por el ejemplo, pero es que a la 1 de la.... ummm.... ¿mañana? no se me ocurre nada mejor  . Bien pensado, creo que me voy a dormir.

¡Buenas noches!


----------



## Joey.

"Anything goes" no?
-Joe


----------



## replicante7

Anything is fair


By!


----------



## lazarus1907

HyphenSpider said:
			
		

> No sé si el verbo "valer" se puede usar como pronominal o no, pero la frase *"se vale todo"* a mí me suena bien.
> 
> Para mí significa que *puedes hacer cualquier cosa para lograr tu objetivo, que todo es válido*.


El significado se entiende perfectamente, pero independientemente de que estoy convencido de que es incorrecto gramaticalmente, no lo había oído nunca; siempre "vale todo". No te lo tomes a mal, pero ¿se dice así en catalán? Si la respuesta es sí, quizá esta sea la causa; si la respuesta es "no" supongo que tenemos razones para seguir argumentando.

Los únicos usos pronominales que recoge el DRAE son "Valerse de [algo/alguien]", con el sentido de servirse de algo/alguien para un fin (requiere preposición) y valerse, con el sentido de ser capaz de cuidarse por uno mismo. El uso que se le está dando en esta frase es probablemente uno de estos:





> * 7.* intr. Dicho de una cosa: Tener vigencia. _Este pasaporte no vale; está caducado.
> _* 9.* intr. Dicho de una cosa: Ser útil para realizar cierta función. _Esta caja vale para guardar muchas cosas._
> * 11.* intr. Dicho de una cosa: Ser o servir de defensa o amparo.
> * 12.* intr. Tener la fuerza o valor que se requiere para la subsistencia o firmeza de algún efecto. _Este sorteo que vamos a hacer no vale; es como ensayo.
> 
> __Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


¿Qué valor tiene entonces el "se" en la frase? ¿Pasivo reflejo?


----------



## Honeypum

juramaca said:
			
		

> No se me ocurre otra forma de explicarlo que con Ejemplos:
> 
> En los pleitos callejeros 'se vale todo'. vale todo (el "se" sobra)
> 
> If you have a street fight there are no rules.
> 
> En la guerra y en el amor 'se vale todo.' todo vale (el "se" sobra, y queda mejor al revés)
> 
> You can't use "se" with the verb "valer".
> 
> This one is self explanatory, if a bit unorthodox.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------


----------



## HyphenSpider

> El significado se entiende perfectamente, pero independientemente de que estoy convencido de que es incorrecto gramaticalmente, no lo había oído nunca; siempre "vale todo". No te lo tomes a mal, pero ¿se dice así en catalán? Si la respuesta es sí, quizá esta sea la causa; si la respuesta es "no" supongo que tenemos razones para seguir argumentando.


 
En Catalán es lo mismo, se puede decir con el *se* o sin él. Tanto se dice *"S'hi val tot"* (*se vale todo*) como *"Val tot"* (*Vale todo*), aunque esta última es mucho menos corriente (y suena bastante raro).

Del mismo modo, yo siempre había oído *se vale todo* para referirse a las normas de un juego, de un concurso o de cosas así.


----------



## replicante7

Hola.
De las expresiones que se han mencionado conozco:

"eso se vale" "se vale todo" "vale todo" "no se vale"

Copio del DPD a continuación.





> *se*:
> *c) *Pronombre personal de tercera persona con valor expresivo. Se trata del uso del _se_ reflexivo (referido al sujeto de la oración), con función sintáctica similar a la del complemento indirecto, pero sin venir exigido por el verbo. Su presencia aporta matices expresivos de diferente tipo y a menudo su uso es expletivo, pudiendo suprimirse sin que la oración sufra cambios de significado: _Juan (se) merece un premio; María (se) leyó la novela de un tirón_.


¿Qué opináis? 
Yo no sé. Pero no me gusta pensar que "se vale todo" o "eso no se vale" son usos incorrectos.


----------



## epovo

"Eso no se vale" lo he oído muchísimo, pero con un cierto retintín como infantil. 
En cualquier caso, la traducción creo que sería "Anything goes"


----------



## Learning

Yo siempre he escuchado NO SE VALE de los niños chicos jugándo a lo que sea: por ejemplo, en el fútbol si alguien tocara la pelota con la mano, otro diría ESO NO SE VALE. Si escuchara a alguien mayor diciendo eso me sonaría un poco raro, a no ser que lo hiciera de broma imitando a niños chicos :=)


----------



## HyphenSpider

En éso tenéis todos razón. Yo esa frase sólo se la he oído a *niños* refiriéndose a las normas de algún juego.

A lo mejor los adultos no la dicen porque no suelen jugar... O, de cualquier forma, es lo que dijo Learning, esa frase dicha por un adulto suena muy rara...
Aunque *éso no vale* (dicho por una persona mayor) no me suena mucho mejor...


----------



## gracemar

llevo un par de años en españa y siempre pienso que si algo suena bien para una persona nativa y se entiende bien y se usa - para mi es suficiente - aunque no sea bien dicho gramaticamente
por lo tanto si alguien me dice que 'se vale todo' es lo correcto para mi lo es


----------



## sarm

> ¿Qué opináis?
> Yo no sé. Pero no me gusta pensar que "se vale todo" o "eso no se vale" son usos incorrectos.



Yo solo lo he usado de crío, Cuando nos referíamos a las normas de algún juego. 
Hoy estoy convencido de que la forma correcta es "todo vale", "vale todo" o "eso no vale".


----------



## (sic)

La frase significa lo que habeis dicho más o menos todos, pero es cierto que gramaticalmente es incorrecta. El verbo valer NO es pronominal (como ya han dicho antes) y no se puede decir SE VALE TODO. Pero es una expresión muy coloquial que se utiliza mucho entre niños. Pero lo correcto sería decir VALE TODO.


----------



## replicante7

(sic) said:
			
		

> La frase significa lo que habeis dicho más o menos todos, pero es cierto que gramaticalmente es incorrecta. El verbo valer NO es pronominal (como ya han dicho antes) y no se puede decir SE VALE TODO. Pero es una expresión muy coloquial que se utiliza mucho entre niños. Pero lo correcto sería decir VALE TODO.


 Hola, sic

Ya sabes que la añoranza de la infancia nos mantiene apegados a sus palabras. Me entristece pensar que "no se vale" sea un uso incorrecto.
Además, no entiendo lo que dices de los verbos pronominales.

En lo que copié del DPD en el post 14 hay oraciones con "leer" y "merecer", que no son reflexivos ¿por qué no admitir ese uso también con "valer"?


----------



## (sic)

> Hola, sic
> 
> Ya sabes que la añoranza de la infancia nos mantiene apegados a sus palabras. Me entristece pensar que "no se vale" sea un uso incorrecto.
> Además, no entiendo lo que dices de los verbos pronominales.
> 
> En lo que copié del DPD en el post 14 hay oraciones con "leer" y "merecer", que no son reflexivos ¿por qué no admitir ese uso también con "valer"?


Hola replicante!! La verdad es que yo no he oido a muchos adultos utilizar la expresión "no se vale" en mi caso la utilizaba cuando eramos crios y jugabamos a cualquier cosa, pero la verdad es que hoy en dia no se lo oigo decir a nadie "adulto". 
En cuanto a lo de los verbos pronominales, son verbos que necesitan de un pronombre para conjugarse o que admiten un pronombre en su conjugación y en este caso, "valer" no admite el pronombre "se". 
Habrás visto que en la página de la RAE en ningún ejemplo de la palabra "valer" aparece conjugado con un verbo.
;-)


----------



## replicante7

Hola, otra vez en este hilo.
Buscando otra cosa en la gramática de Alarcos encontré esto:



> 272. Algunos verbos, que normalmente no se emplean con adyacentes de OD (los llamados intransitivos), se construyen a veces con incremento personal de la serie reflexiva, es decir, que designa la misma persona que funciona como sujeto gramatical. Alternan ambas posibilidades: Voy a casa y Me voy a casa [...] Todos morían de hambre y Todos se morían de hambre.


¿No es esto aplicable a "se vale todo" o a "eso no se vale"?

Continúa la cita:


> ...Naturalmente el incremento de tercera persona de singular es forzoso cuando se elimina la mención del actor, con lo cual los enunciados correspondientes se convierten en impersonales.


¿No es esto aplicable a "no se vale" y a "se vale"?

Por favor, díganme si *se vale* considerar esos ejemplos en este hilo


----------



## jaq

epovo said:
			
		

> "Eso no se vale" lo he oído muchísimo, pero con un cierto retintín como infantil.
> En cualquier caso, la traducción creo que sería "Anything goes"


Estoy de acuerdo, yo también diría "Anything goes".


----------



## Juliomelecio

A veces usamos la forma pronominal "se" como reemplazo de una acción pasiva en los casos impersonales:  la pared se pinta= la pared es pintada; se prende la bombilla, la bombilla es prendida,
"se vale todo, todo es válido".
Nosotros usamos más (adultos y niños) "se vale todo"


----------



## epovo

Como nuy bien cita replicante7, el incremento personal de la serie reflexiva se produce con algunos verbos ("a veces", en la cita). Puede depender del país de origen si se usa con un verbo o no. En Venezuela se usa con "valer", en España no. Si hay una aceptación de valer con la cual sí la usamos: "no puede valerse (por sí mismo)", que significa que alguien precisa ayuda en su vida cotidiana. Pero esto es un uso reflexivo normal.


----------



## alejandropf44

Yo por lo menos uso el "SE VALE (X COSA)" de manera sarcastica. Como cuando estas esperado que alguien te de paso, yo digo "se vale moverse", o si alguien esta comiendo algo, digo "se vale compartir". Aunque es una expresion poco comun en espanol como en ingles, esperaba que hubiera una manera de traducirla.
Algo como "moving/sharing is allowed". Alguien mas tiene una idea de como decirlo?


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Si es la canción "Se Vale To-To" por Calle 13, aquí tienen más contexto.

Se vale to' en este sandwhich de salchicha
Se vale to' aunque pasen con pipa
Se vale todo nena triqueñita o hincha
Se vale to'-to' se vale to'-to'.


----------



## Veraz

Estoy de acuerdo en que si aplicamos lo que dice la RAE en sus diccionarios a rajatabla, "se vale todo" no parece muy canónico; pero yo también he oído muchas veces a los niños decir "no se vale".

Yo usaría "vale todo" o "todo vale".

Quizá en las Américas la cosa sea distinta.


----------



## eli-chi

Veraz said:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que si aplicamos lo que dice la RAE en sus diccionarios a rajatabla, "se vale todo" no parece muy canónico; pero yo también he oído muchas veces a los niños decir "no se vale".
> 
> Yo usaría "vale todo" o "todo vale".
> 
> Quizá en las Américas la cosa sea distinta.



Por esta parte de América vale lo mismo que para ti, Veraz.  Creo que es bastante más común escuchar "todo vale".

Aquí a los niños, en general, se los llama así: "niños".  Aunque de pronto puedes encontrar a alguna madre malhumorada que quiera culpar a alguien de su enojo, que se queje de "este/estos críos" refiriéndose a sus hijos.


----------



## Sköll

epovo said:


> Puede depender del país de origen si se usa con un verbo o no. En Venezuela se usa con "valer", en España no.



This entry from the Oxford dictionary may also shed some light on this:
valerse v pron (América Central, México, Venezuela) (estar permitido, ser correcto): no se vale golpear abajo del cinturón _hitting below the belt is not allowed_; ¡no se vale! _that's not fair!_

Of course, there are many other uses of the intransitive pronominal verb _valerse _that are not related to this: _Valerse DE una herramienta_, _Valerse DE un amigo_, and _Mi abuelo todavía se vale muy bien_. (DRAE)


----------



## Veraz

Pues mira, gracias a Sköll ya tenemos una delmitación de las zonas y países donde es habitual.

Eli-chi, no entiendo muy bien a qué viene eso que cuenta de los niños. Me pregunto si en Chile y en los otros países y zonas en que no se usa "se vale todo", los niños también se quejan de las trampas o supuestas trampas que hacen otros en sus juegos con un "¡no se vale!".


----------



## eli-chi

Veraz said:


> Pues mira, gracias a Sköll ya tenemos una delmitación de las zonas y países donde es habitual.
> 
> Eli-chi, no entiendo muy bien a qué viene eso que cuenta de los niños. Me pregunto si en Chile y en los otros países y zonas en que no se usa "se vale todo", los niños también se quejan de las trampas o supuestas trampas que hacen otros en sus juegos con un "¡no se vale!".



Siguiendo el tema de que hay palabras o expresiones que usan/usamos los hispanoamericanos que suenan raro a otros de habla hispana.  La frase "de crío", que menciona alguien aquí, parece ser usual en España.  Aquí, suena a extranjero, o a una forma peyorativa de dirigirse a un "niño".
Y sí, es común escuchar a los niños decir "¡no se vale!".  Y también algunas veces a los adultos, como en chiste.  Mi "hipótesis" es que esta expresión se hizo conocida con el "chavo del 8".
Saludos.

(Aparece en el post #19)


----------



## 4guila

En Colombia se usan las dos formas, pero diría que es muchísimo más común "todo se vale". Eso para todas las edades en contextos en los que se habla de reglas y se discute sobre su validez. Así, puede ser durante un juego de niños, pero también al apostar o al hablar del cumplimiento de X normatividad en el país.
Como en "En la guerra y en el amor todo se vale" ; "Aquí, todo se vale"; "Eso no se vale". 
Expresiones equivalentes como "Eso no es válido" se usan sólo en contextos muy formales como en un memorial dirigido a una entidad pública.
Otro uso común en un contexto diferente es "valerse de alguien" o "valerse por sí mismo".

Ahora, si estoy hablando de valor en un contexto diferente al de 'validez de una norma' o al de 'valerse de alguien', siempre se usa "Todo vale". Es decir si hay una oferta en un supermercado y hay que llevar algún papel premiado y llevo otro, la persona me dirá: "No todos valen". Igualmente, si estoy discutiendo sobre el precio de un caballo, la otra persona puede decir "Éste animal no vale nada". Siempre se usa en estos casos "Todo vale" y sonaría horrible decir "Se vale".

En conclusión, para mí una conversación sonaría bien así:

Juan - Hola, aquí traigo el papel premiado para la rifa del caballo.
María - Déjame ver... mmmm.... oye, lo siento! No todos valen.
Juan - ¿En serio? Segura que éste no vale (Hablando del papel premiado).  Noo, así no se vale. (La persona difiere de la norma).
María - Pues es la norma que pusieron en la compañía.
Juan - Ya veo.
Felipe - Juan, igual no te preocupes que ese caballo no vale nada; ni siquiera es capaz de valerse por sí mismo...
Juan - Pues sí.


----------

